# coyote project



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I want to get a rifle in either .223 or .22-250 that I can use for coyote. I would also like a rifle that I can modify. I was thinking about a savage or maybe stevens any suggestions?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

If you're truley looking for a rifle to modify then a Rem 700 would be my 1st chioce. There is NO rifle out there with more aftermarket/custom parts available than the Rem 700. That is also the rifle most gunsmith's are going to be the most familiar with, at least as far as customizing goes.

These statements are pretty broad generalities and there will be specific cases to which they don't apply, but for the most part they do.

If you're planning on a custom barrel right away you don't need to find a caliber specific donor action, just the right bolt face/action length/magazine block.

For the 22-250 any std SA 700 will work and feed well (not the SAUM's) and have the right bolt face.

For the 223 any 223, 222, or 17rem will have the right magazine stuff, I believe the 221 Fireball has a different follower/block (I could be wrong though), but they all have the same bolt face.

Good Luck.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I was looking for a rifle that I could use for coyote and upgrade as I got money. I would not start modifying right away I would like something I can use while I upgrade.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The you only need to decide on caliber. Every major manufacturer will make a 22-250 or 223 that will suit your needs from the get-go. The biggest difference in your case is you should decide which caliber so you don't have to work on the bolt when/if you decide to re-barrel or customize. The 223 and 22-250 have a different bolt face and switching between them (223 opened up to 22-250 face, I don't think it can go the other way without lots of work or just buying a new bolt and having it fitted) adds expense to the project.

My 1st choice for a 1st varmint rifle is always the 223 because it's WAY cheaper to shoot, especially if you don't reload. Cheaper to shoot generally leads to more shooting. More shooting leads to better shooting.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Don't forget you can change barrels easily on a Savage. My memory may be messing with me, but can't you also buy new bolt faces that pin on, and change that also. This would limit you to short or long action only. Well, you may not be able to change to the fat short mags without magazine restructuring, or from a 
srt mag to a 22 Hornet, but still you could get some good versatility. All in all though the Remington 700 does have the most aftermarket parts, and accessories. 
Horsager, your right about the 223. Now that I have my XR100 Rangemaster in 22-250 down to .3 inches I am ready to trade for a 223. I am retiring in six working days, and my income will drop considerably.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I was thinking about the savage 10fp in .223


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> Don't forget you can change barrels easily on a Savage. My memory may be messing with me, but can't you also buy new bolt faces that pin on, and change that also. This would limit you to short or long action only. Well, you may not be able to change to the fat short mags without magazine restructuring, or from a
> srt mag to a 22 Hornet, but still you could get some good versatility. All in all though the Remington 700 does have the most aftermarket parts, and accessories.
> Horsager, your right about the 223. Now that I have my XR100 Rangemaster in 22-250 down to .3 inches I am ready to trade for a 223. I am retiring in six working days, and my income will drop considerably.


CONGRATULATIONS, and GOOD LUCK Plainsman!

Hopefully that means you'll have more time to spend on here trying to pass on your wisdom to some of the more "politically challenged" visitors I've seen you banter with. You'll obviously NEED some time, as I am still absolutely astounded that anyone with any inclination to visit this site more than once could even REMOTELY consider voting for Hillary Clinton, but they're here....and you know who they are!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Congratulations Plainsman and good luck. I do believe you will soon discover that you work harder in retirement than when working for a living. Remember all those little things you put off because of the job............ can't use that excuse anymore. And since you are retired and have all that free time the never ending little favor requests from friends will start to pour in. Enjoy...........


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks guys. Gohon, I have to retire, because I can't keep up with the honey do list and work too.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

CONGRATS Plainsman.

Plainsman you are absolutely correct in that the Savage (and Stevens) bolt heads are replacable. Replacements can be purchased from a variety of different places, Sharp Shooters Supply, Brownells, Midway USA etc. While I have not personally changed one out I have friends that have and the process takes longer to explain than it does to do it.

As far as owner customization goes the Savage / Stevens Rifles can't be beat. In addition to finding used Take off Factory Barrels on the various Classifieds on the Net, there is also a host of aftermarket barrel makers producing Barrels for Savage Rifles that are ready to scrw on and headspace.

There are also quite a few Aftermarket Stocks now available for the Savage / Stevens Rifles also. These Rifles are starting to set a new standard as far as switch barrel Rifles go.

Merry Christmas to one and all.

Larry


----------

